# 125g community based around Xenotilapia flavipinnis



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

I have a standard 125 (72x18x22).

What tank mates are suggested for Xenotilapia flavipinnis?

Xenotilapia flavipinnis show parental care after they spit the fry right?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

How large of a group should I go for at first?

When they pair off do they guard a territory?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I wish I could help here, I only had mine for a few weeks. Mine did guard territory but not to any extreme extent.

If your starting with small like 1"er's or so I would get around 10 to 20. Then you could weed out the males if you like.

What else do you want to add?????

You have quite a few options, to many to list.

I kept mine in a 55G 4' tank with 15 paracyps and a pair of alto's. For the three or so weeks I had them, I had no problems at all in my tank. O and I had 2m/6f of the xeno's


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't kept flavipinnis but I did start my 120 with 7 xeno bathyphilus, and I really enjoy the activity level and the demeanor of a group of sandsifters. They're not shy and they stay busy but without beating the **** out of each other! :lol: If you want to build the tank around them, I think a group of at least 10 is the way to go--they look great and feel more secure in groups. I remember individual juvies panicking when the lights would go off, and calming down when they could find someone to swim next to after getting reoriented. They are known for jumping and for crashing into glass and rocks when they get spooked.

I do remember reading that the flavipinnis are biparental mouthbrooders, so you should see some definite pairing up at a certain point, and I'm not sure how that affects group dynamics. I'd think in a 125 where they are the main attraction that you ought to be able to handle several pairs. Try searching some old threads and you may pick up some more tips on them.

For reasons that were never clear to me, my bathyphilus started turning up dead for no apparent reason after I'd had them awhile, about one per month, until I only had one left, whom I moved in with a group of enantiopus kilesa where he happily remains. The tank conditions seemed fine and I could never figure out who in the community might have been stressing them out, but I suspected some breeding male cyps and perhaps also some goby cichlids, who had a lot going on among their fractious group!

Paracyps seem like an ideal choice, and non-jumbo cyps or cyp micros should be fine, though they are maybe a little less of a sure bet. Others will have to speak to the xenos ability to protect fry, and whether that means you could raise fry in the tank with a species of rock dweller, for example. One corner of the tank for some shellies ought to work if you're interested in them...

Anyway, hope you go for it and enjoy them! :thumb:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys.

As far as tank mates I don't really mind. I have multi's and caudopunks, but I could just stick them in their own thirty breeders. Do they need dithers?

I am really interested in this fish, I wish I could find more detailed accounts of spawning/fry rearing.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, sorry for barging in but have a similiar question so is ok ?
I have 3 Bathyphilus on order, tank footprint is 48"x15" , will have rocks and shells in one corner for dwarf sumbu and a few shells and small rocks in another far corner for a couple more dwarf sumbu. Are 3 ok or should I add more, I can source Paracyps as I was wanting to add them, I had thought of cyps also but do you think I would be pushing it ?
What tankmates would you add ?


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

@ahud: when I was planning to get them about a year and a half ago I found some info by searching "flavipinnis" on this site--not sure you'll get as much as you might like but there are people around who've bred them. If any specific things come up in your reading you want to ask about I'll bet someone will bite! If my bathyphilus are any indication, you definitely won't need dithers, so long as you have a group. If anything, they can draw out other fish.

@kiriyama: I would think if you can get more bathyphilus, you should. Unless they're adults and a trio of 1m/2f, they'd be more fun and likely do better in a group of at least 6-8. I killed mine, so maybe you shouldn't listen to me  , but my altos were totally fine with them (and vice versa), so your sumbus and paracyps ought to do well. Maybe add some flat rocks leaned up against the back and a few hiding places between them for the paracyps. More fish than that is probably hit and miss. Could certainly work, but if things start getting a bit crowded it seems like the sifters are the first ones to suffer, so you might want to keep that in mind. :thumb:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

*Tshethar*

Thanks, I have been searching with the full latin name and it gets old digging through all the "Can I stock" threads. I wish the search engine was easier to use. I will keep digging.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

My main for now is how many to go with? I think the general rule is go with a pair or a large group. I will probably just let them have the whole tank and put in a few large rocks to break line of sight.

Would 15 be to many?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Xenotilapia flavipinnis show parental care after they spit the fry right?
> 
> How large of a group should I go for at first?
> 
> When they pair off do they guard a territory?


Aaron, I did some checking on this one. I have xeno's, but not flavipinnis. There are a few different flavors of xeno. Some are rock dwellers, some intermediate, and some more deep water, so they're not all the same. Flavipinnis is a pairing fish, but schools when young. When they pair off, they will stake out and claim a territory and chase out intruders, and can be aggressive about it. Males share in the protection of young, as they are biparental mouth brooders, and in an aquarium the pair bond can be strong. But I've read that they may squabble if left alone in a tank with no distractions. In the wild, it's suspected the pair bond only lasts throgh the breeding season. If it were me, I'd get six, let a pair form, and remove any that need to be removed, but leave them if they're ok so the pair has something to quibble with besides each other. You could opt for trying for a second pair or add something else, depending on how the pair were treating the rest. Many options in that regard, and some of it will come down to how many fry you want to keep and raise. Many xeno's are easily spooked and will flee if startled, so I'd probably go open sand as much as possible.

Here's a thread you can check out. Not much info out there, you're right.

HTH


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Prov,

Ad Konings suggest keeping them in groups, but I also understand where you are coming from. I was guessing they would only guard a territory when spawning/brooding fry and during the rest of the time they would shoal together. Not much to go on. From other forums the general suggestion that seems consistent is too stock a pair or a large group.

I like these because they are a bi parental mouthbrooder as you said and I have not read where the other xenos offer brood care to their fry. Would really like to see multiple pairs interacting.

I'm torn between shooting for a couple pairs like you suggested or trying to do a large group and see if the aggression is dispersed. Hopefully somebody else will chime in.

Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have not read where the other xenos offer brood care to their fry


There are others. If you look through the profiles under 'breeding', you'll see they're either maternal or biparental mouthbrooders. Sounds like you're looking for the biparental.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

In the maternal mouthbrooders do the females protect the fry after they spit?

I assumed mouth brooders did not offer parental care past incubating the eggs in their mouths. I know my Eretmodus just spit and that was it.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

It depends on the fish/species if they look after the fry or not. I believe these do for a little while after they spit. At least my xeno ornatipinnis do.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> In the maternal mouthbrooders do the females protect the fry after they spit?


Probably not much, if at all. I have maternal mouth broodring xeno's and have witnessed no parental care once released. This may be one that releases young in what they feel is a safe place, and then all young from diferent females form schools, not sure though. Personally I like this type as the shoaling behavior of adults is what I find appealing.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I read a couple of threads saying the Flavipinnis were good parents. I have never had a mouth brooder that showed parental care after spitting. That is what interest me the most.

I posted on CRC forum as well, hopefully one of those guys will chime in on the group behaviors once the fish are sexually mature.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Prov,

I don't think I am going to find out much, but pairing fish are going to want to have their own territory. I am going to try for a few pairs and just raise the fry to get the numbers up.

I feel confident that even if they are pretty aggressive then two pairs should be no problem in a 6 foot tank, do you agree?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I feel confident that even if they are pretty aggressive then two pairs should be no problem in a 6 foot tank, do you agree?


Never kept flavipinnis, so can't say for sure what the aggression level would be.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Going to try and find a large group to start with. Trying to locate some hobbyist before I go to an online dealer and bite shipping.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I did not get much feedback on the xenos, but can anybody give me a little info on how fragile they are with tank mates?

Tank is 72x18. Would a few rock dwellers of shellies impede the xeno. flavipinnis?


----------

